
Scams work - nichademus
https://medium.com/@BMasson/scams-work-40b89febce85#.6bxf7fgzl
======
jacquesm
The simplest defense against any kind of scams is this one: if you did not
initiate the conversation be extremely careful, especially if that
conversation leads to you parting with your money somewhere down the line.

